# Motivation



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2013)

Ten of the best bodybuilding motivational quotes:

1.“Vision creates faith and faith creates willpower. With faith there is no anxiety and no doubt – just absolute confidence in yourself.” -Arnold Schwarzenegger

2.“Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength.” -Arnold Schwarzenegger

3.“I had the goal to be the best since day one.” – Jay Cutler

4.“The single biggest mistake that most beginners make is putting 100% of their effort into the positive (concentric) part of the rep, while paying no attention to the negative (eccentric) segment.” – Dorian Yates

5.''It took me 20 years of hard training to get the physique I have today. What you need is what I had – belief in yourself!'' - Branch Warren

6.“Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder,but don’t nobody want to lift no heavy-ass weights.” – Ronnie Coleman

7."I love training more than anything else I do. You've got to if you want to be a bodybuilder. I love every exercise, you name it. Any exercise you give me, I take it as a challenge and I can make it my favorite. That's how you become a pro bodybuilder. You learn to love every rep of every exercise and treat it like its special." -Dennis James

8.“They can crack jokes. They can sit back and analyze and criticize and make all the fun they want. But I’m living my life, I’m doing it. What are you doing?” - Kai Greene

9."Intensity is just another word for pain. You should feel that intensity every time you pick up a weight. If I don't feel the sensation of this intensity down to my bones, then I know that have to increase my focus and my weight. It gives me great satisfaction." - Claude Groulx

10."The gym is my office. It's where I work. All that other crap about the sport leaves me when I'm training. It's full of balls-out brutal intensity. People can talk all they want, but you've got to bust your ass in the gym, put yourself through the pain, to make it in this sport." - King Kamali


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is my favorite by Dorian.

"Moderation in bodybuilding is a vice, moderation in discipline is failure." -Dorian Yates


----------



## Jada (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice post seek. All r great quotes but for me kai Dorian and jay were the best


----------



## Azog (Nov 22, 2013)

He may **** grapefruits, and let homo's fellate him. He may have the most down right, distractingly fruity, homo-erotic posing routines, BUT Kai Greene's quote would get my vote. It resonates with me more than the rest. Everyone thinks I am nuts with my obsession of never missing training, and my constant hauling of tupperware filled with "boring, plain" food. **** them! I do what I enjoy, want. I am a bodybuilder.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 22, 2013)

Azog said:


> He may **** grapefruits, and let homo's fellate him. He may have the most down right, distractingly fruity, homo-erotic posing routines, BUT Kai Greene's quote would get my vote. It resonates with me more than the rest. Everyone thinks I am nuts with my obsession of never missing training, and my constant hauling of tupperware filled with "boring, plain" food. **** them! I do what I enjoy, want. I am a bodybuilder.



Ditto brother!


----------



## BlueStreak (Nov 3, 2019)

I am sharing these 46 quotes with you in hopes that you stay motivated in the gym.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 4, 2019)

Old thread but I found Jay’s quote interesting. He said the other day that he “always wanted to be great” but he didn’t know at the time it would be in bodybuilding.

I think it was in the Arnold apology video but man did that show how much belief he had in himself before he even began.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 5, 2019)

What's up everyone been years missed u all


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2019)

saltylifter said:


> What's up everyone been years missed u all



holy shit man. You just like ,vanished! What happened?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2019)

saltylifter said:


> What's up everyone been years missed u all



Good to see you back brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> holy shit man. You just like ,vanished! What happened?



Yeah, SaltyNutts just turned ghost on us lol!


----------

